# Introducing Kastleburg Raceway - For Sale



## yankee_3b

A few of the members asked me to post more pics of my track. Here's a few and I have many more if interested. Click "My Photos" to view. Listed below is some information about the layout.

This Road Course layout took 3½ years to complete. It has 55ft. of running track on an 4’X10’ platform which incorporates elevation changes, tight and long sweeping turns, hairpin turn, banked turns, humps and custom cut turns to create non- standard track radius turns. These turns have been spliced together and the connections wired and soldered to assure a solid connection. The track is securely attached to the platform on a cork base to reduce running noise. It is also bordered by train cork bedding to allow drifting without giving an unfair advantage to the outside guard-railed lanes. Each track has its own standard power-pak and the hand controller connections are standard Tomy. The terminal tracks have been mounted underneath the platform and wired to the track to conceal the connections from the track surface. The platform base can be un-bolted to make transporting easier. 

Additional Features: 

Custom built Pit buildings and observation area
Custom built bleachers
Castle ruins (Kastleburg Raceway)
Water features
Rock formations and fallen rock areas
Custom fencing, guardrails and race signage
200 trees and detailed landscaping
Bridge, Underpass and Tunnel
Plastic Cover


----------



## resinmonger

Dude, the photos of your track are like a primer of how to build an awesome road course!!!! It would be way sweet to get some details on what you used for fencing, guard rails, buildings, etc. Like I mentioned in another thread, I had a major jones for this track when it was posted for sale. However, the TM would have left me permanently able to sing "Shamon" like the gloved one so I had to opt out. :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

It's all Faller stuff. All the parts are included. You just have to cut and paste it togther to get that look. The fencing is made from FALLER HO # 180433 Industrie Screen Metal Fence. The white post and wire railing is 
FALLER HO # 180432 Iron Fence with Concrete Posts and the gray guardrails are Faller crash barriers. The stuff is 1/87th scale, but it stills shows well. I created the pit building by using (5) Faller foot bridges. I believe that model has been discontinued, but there still may be some around on ebay or various hobby shops. The club house is a converted train station made by Vollmer. I rearranged the buildings and painted it white with a green roof to match the pit building. The bleachers are made from scrap parts from the foot bridges.

The Faller buildings are very detailed and with a little imagination you can chop them up and piece them together to make interesting, original buildings especially if your going for a retro look.

I wish someone would buy this track...I'm dying to start another one. I have (4) designs in the wings. I'll sell you the track for what I have in it...3 1/2 years of labor on the house!


----------



## Crimnick

Saw it listed before on the bay...

Most excellent layout...definately a labor of love...:thumbsup:


----------



## hwsascha

wow... very nice detailed... this would make me interested in Slotracing


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks like a terrific T-jet track :thumbsup:


----------



## mmheyho

Picturesque awesome job. Are you advertising a price?


----------



## yankee_3b

*Kastleburg Raceway*

I had listed it on Ebay for $2500. Here's the problem. To ship it you have to crate it which runs about $800 and shipping to the east coast ran another $3500. Unless you can pick it up or find a moving comapany that can add it to an existing shipment, it's pretty darn expensive. I have $1800+ in materials alone in the track and would let it go for that price at this point. The track was completed 2 months ago and and there's no more than 30 minutes of race time on it, if that. It's covered with a plastic trap (comes with the track) to keep the dust out... no wear at all. I was hoping to generate some interest locally or from southern California. If you're interested or have anymore questions, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Honestly, I would have thought you had more into this track than that!! It is most definately one of the sweetest most awesomest tracks I've run across. I copied all the pictures into my pics just so I can keep drooling on my keyboard after the auction ended. If the lottery gods smile on me anytime soon, I'll let you know.. other than that, all I can do is dream. You did magnificent work on this track!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## Crimnick

yankee_3b said:


> I had listed it on Ebay for $2500. Here's the problem. To ship it you have to crate it which runs about $800 and shipping to the east coast ran another $3500. Unless you can pick it up or find a moving comapany that can add it to an existing shipment, it's pretty darn expensive. I have $1800+ in materials alone in the track and would let it go for that price at this point. The track was completed 2 months ago and and there's no more than 30 minutes of race time on it, if that. It's covered with a plastic trap (comes with the track) to keep the dust out... no wear at all. I was hoping to generate some interest locally or from southern California. If you're interested or have anymore questions, let me know. Thanks!


You're in Vagas?

Tried showing it to anyone for their lobby or game room?


----------



## Rusty Cragers

Sweet track. If you were near me here in NJ that would be in my shop in a heart beat!


----------



## yankee_3b

Thanks for the compliments! I'll take good care of it just in case. Maybe a trip to Vegas would do the trick? It's a fun course to race. It will definitely test your skills. 

Druck


----------



## yankee_3b

Crimnick said:


> You're in Vagas?
> 
> Tried showing it to anyone for their lobby or game room?


I've hit all the hobby shops and posted pics and info all over the place. Slot Car World wouldn't even respond. Don't think there's a big interest in Vegas. Was hoping to draw from SoCal are.


----------



## Crimnick

yankee_3b said:


> I've hit all the hobby shops and posted pics and info all over the place. Slot Car World wouldn't even respond. Don't think there's a big interest in Vegas. Was hoping to draw from SoCal are.


Peasants would only view the monalisa as canvas and firewood.....:drunk:

Maybe run a battery hook up and sell it to an eco-nut as a "green" hobby?

But I do feel your pain....I have my fully sanctioned race track built (which see's two club races a year)...now I have no space for the other two tables I want to finish and play with...

I been kidding the wife about going shopping for basements...she can have the rest of the house...


----------



## yankee_3b

Crimnick said:


> Peasants would only view the monalisa as canvas and firewood.....:drunk:
> 
> Maybe run a battery hook up and sell it to an eco-nut as a "green" hobby?
> 
> But I do feel your pain....I have my fully sanctioned race track built (which see's two club races a year)...now I have no space for the other two tables I want to finish and play with...
> 
> I been kidding the wife about going shopping for basements...she can have the rest of the house...


Love your layout. I can only dream about having that much room!


----------



## Crimnick

Thank you!....but it's for racing super stock light benders....had to keep the scenery light...

I have new pics I have to load with all the details done...I wanted to keep a "toyish" look to the track...

I want to build something simular to the RUSCAR track...with your level of detail...

I have a ton of tyco track from my older set ups and have some rail crossings....

I wanted to co-mingle a couple smaller layouts like US trucking with intersections crossing the main track...I can set these on so there is not only trains to worry about...but truck cross traffic at intersections....

Smokey and the AFX bandit on steriods...:thumbsup:

I have a 5x12 table to use for this...but no room to set it up...

The other track is a Tyco four lane doorbuck portable track with a modfied paperclip layout....with timing and race management via a laptop ...allready been mocked up, running, then disassembled..again...no room...

BTW...your track is excellent in detail and finish...

Few tracks reach that level of model railroad realism in our small scale...

Peacefield raceway

Portugal in a play room

The Kat-spa-ring

Vargo speedway

HO France

Shawnadega

Your track is clearly in such fine company and would be a fine piece of art in anyones playroom...sorry your having trouble finding a buyer...but also very clearly...your track is getting some attention...:thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Thanks, but Katz Spa Ring and Portugal are in a class by themselves. Man do I wish I had 16 ft. or more to work with.


----------



## Crimnick

yankee_3b said:


> Thanks, but Katz Spa Ring and Portugal are in a class by themselves. Man do I wish I had 16 ft. or more to work with.


You can act all humble and stuff...but your work speaks for itself...:thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

*Kastleburg Raceway*

I just posted 18 more pics of the track. Hope you like them.


----------



## AfxToo

That's an awesome build. Lots of craftsmanship and scenery construction techniques wrapped up in that track. What was your inspiration?


----------



## yankee_3b

A buddy and I saw Katz Spa Ring about 4 years ago and we decided we had to get back into slot cars. I had been into model railroading when I was a kid so I told him that if he designs his track I'd landscape it for him. We built his, I had just started on mine, we had a couple of other guys interested and we thought we could start up a little club, but then he moved to SoCal and the other two guys moved out of state as well. So I just started researching all the new landscaping products out there after being away from it for 40 years and just got hooked. As far as the landscape theme goes, I've always loved the California foothills (lived there for 9 years) threw in some rock out-cropings and the castle, well I just thought it was pretty neat looking. It's amazing how easy it is to achieve these results with the new products out there. I'm just a rookie. Just think what a pro could do? Thanks for compliments!


----------



## yankee_3b

AfxToo said:


> That's an awesome build. Lots of craftsmanship and scenery construction techniques wrapped up in that track. What was your inspiration?


I'd like to see more of your track. From the pics you've posted it looks pretty awesome too! I can see you have paid a lot more attention to the racing aspect of your layout. My next track will definitely put racing at the fore front. I'm restricted in space so I have to cram stuff in thus eliminating some of the racing elements just to get the landscape effect I like.


----------



## AfxToo

I do use my track for race tuning, practice, and racing with the kids so there are some compromises to address the reality of running high speed cars on it. I'm in the midst of trying to figure out how to add some structures and static display areas for cars and trackside scenery. Finding decent structures in the right scale (S scale) is difficult. Finding ones that won't shatter if struck by a high speed slot launched projectile is nearly impossible, so I'm going to have to build them. It is a constant work in progress, I'm always adding to it, and cannot envision it ever being totally done-done. Which is exactly the way I want it to be, an unfinished work in progress. 

I am going to build another track specifically for racing and while it will not have traditional scenery I'm planning to incorporate some scenery inspired elements into the design. 

I'm a total novice at this sort of thing and my inspiration is drawn from the scenic'd home setups I recall as a kid in the slot car magazines as well as the stunning modern layouts like the KSR. I'm not trying to recreate a miniature rendition of a real track layout as I am trying to create a realistic looking slot car layout that is clearly still in the world of slot cars, not reality. 

I'm big into the "do it yourself" aspect of the hobby, whether track design, table design, scenery, car painting, car modeling, casting, etc. I really admire anyone who takes on these sorts of things because I know they are reaping the most satisfying rewards that the hobby has to offer at a personal level. Scenery is very malleable and almost impossible to mess up with the materials available today. The fine collection of how-to reference material available online and in printed format from our model railroading brethren is a huge help. 

Scenery really adds a lot to the enjoyment of my track. Having the track located in a part of the house that I use every day is a big plus. Just seeing the track sitting there is satisfying and rewarding and keeps me mentally plugged into the hobby at all times even if I don't have the time to actively engage as much as I would like to. My slot car world is always right there and is a part of my everyday life. The track is a constant reminder.


----------



## Crimnick

Love the extra pics yankee!

I put up some new pics in another thread...I'll add some more of the detail shots tonight...

But as you'll see...it's very bare bones as far as scenery even almost completed...form follows function..as it were...trees, houses, people...all would be obliterated in the wink of an eye by a 22ft per second light bender...

I'm just allways in awe of a finely detailed layout....some day I'll have room for one:thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Space is everything! I had to sacrifice race elements for the landscaping. You sacrificed landscaping for a great racing track. Besides Portugal in a play room and maybe KSR most people don't have the room to do both to scale and accurately. But, that's the beauty of it...we can keep dreaming, building, racing and no matter what kind of track you have, they're all alot of fun. A 22ft per second light bender? That would leave a mark!!


----------



## yankee_3b

AfxToo said:


> I do use my track for race tuning, practice, and racing with the kids so there are some compromises to address the reality of running high speed cars on it. I'm in the midst of trying to figure out how to add some structures and static display areas for cars and trackside scenery. Finding decent structures in the right scale (S scale) is difficult. Finding ones that won't shatter if struck by a high speed slot launched projectile is nearly impossible, so I'm going to have to build them. It is a constant work in progress, I'm always adding to it, and cannot envision it ever being totally done-done. Which is exactly the way I want it to be, an unfinished work in progress.
> 
> I am going to build another track specifically for racing and while it will not have traditional scenery I'm planning to incorporate some scenery inspired elements into the design.
> 
> I'm a total novice at this sort of thing and my inspiration is drawn from the scenic'd home setups I recall as a kid in the slot car magazines as well as the stunning modern layouts like the KSR. I'm not trying to recreate a miniature rendition of a real track layout as I am trying to create a realistic looking slot car layout that is clearly still in the world of slot cars, not reality.
> 
> I'm big into the "do it yourself" aspect of the hobby, whether track design, table design, scenery, car painting, car modeling, casting, etc. I really admire anyone who takes on these sorts of things because I know they are reaping the most satisfying rewards that the hobby has to offer at a personal level. Scenery is very malleable and almost impossible to mess up with the materials available today. The fine collection of how-to reference material available online and in printed format from our model railroading brethren is a huge help.
> 
> Scenery really adds a lot to the enjoyment of my track. Having the track located in a part of the house that I use every day is a big plus. Just seeing the track sitting there is satisfying and rewarding and keeps me mentally plugged into the hobby at all times even if I don't have the time to actively engage as much as I would like to. My slot car world is always right there and is a part of my everyday life. The track is a constant reminder.



I couldn't agree with you more! That's why I want to sell Kastleburg and start over again. The real prize isn't reaching the finish line, it's how you get there!


----------



## bobhch

*Here are some pics...this layout is Far Out!*

Just got back from Kastleburg Raceway!! On our recent trip to Las Vegas we stopped in at the Yankee residence for some fun times. Our son Fletcher got some good race time in and I got to do a few laps as well. 

This is one Sweet looking and detailed track. Simply incredible and was a blast to see in person. 

Hilltop had suggested that I contact Yankee before our trip. Glad we did because, we all had a blast checking out this amazingly real looking layout. Oooooooh and Yankee can build some nice detailed slot cars also!

I brought a few (a whole bunch) of slot cars that were made by Hobby Talkers and some made by me for show and tell. Then Yankee brings out his box of goodies for me to see...WOW! Times like these don't happen every day...what a blast!























































Thanks Yankee for being a great host and was a pleasure meeting you and your family. :wave:

Bob...Good times...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Museum quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Still dreaming Yankee!!! And what a sweet dream it is!! Glad ya had fun Zilla family!!!


----------



## Crimnick

Kewl!


----------



## resinmonger

The BobZilla crew + Kastleberg Raceway = WAY AWESOME!!!!!

Thanks for sharing the pics Bob. Now Yankee's track has been baptized the BobZilla way! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V

That track is amazing. Wish I had more space I'd buy it but my track already takes up half my basement. And I have a giant modular N guage railroad layout stored in the rafters of my garage that I don't have space for. I adopted it from my step father when he moved and it just sits.

You should advertise this to some 'local' 1:1 racetracks. They might want it as an attraction.


----------



## demether

Your track is amazing. One of the most beautiful track I saw.

I made myself a 1:43/1:32 track (3meters x 2meters, L shape) in the past : took me 2 years more or less.































I needed to free the space, and didn't find anyone to take it (even for free), so I had to destroy the track.

And now, I'm building 2 others tracks...I believe there is a sort of philosophic thing into that !


----------



## Bill Hall

Never noticed the stretch of Lock and Joiner before!

Wow Bob thanx for posting up. I get all jittery every time I see Kastleburg RW. How cool and thoughtful that you took a few of your/our cars with you for photo ops! Almost like being there. 

PS: I think Nuther side swiped me in that turn....typical dirt trackin' bastage!


----------



## resinmonger

That is an awesome track, Dimitri. It has a Targa Florio look to it. Do you have more photos? I am sad that it had to be destroyed.


----------



## demether

you can see a track building topic on slotforum : 

http://www.slotforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11423&hl=

It's not a bad thing that I have to destroy it. I was OK to do that, and no sad, because I knew I was building 2 new scenery tracks, a lot of fun perspective. Like everything, it's just a question of point of view


----------



## yankee_3b

Bob, Thanks for posting the pics. I was having so much fun racing with Fletcher I didn't even notice you taking these pictures. And watch out for Fletcher...A few more years under his belt and no one one will be able out-race him. He really has the nack for it.

It was my pleasure having you and your family out for the afternoon. What a great family! When they drove up, Bob gets out of the PT Cruiser, WES, with a siut case? I thought Bob and the family were mov'in in. I know times are tough, but sheeeesh! It turns out that the suit case was filled, and I mean filled with a ton of Zilla originals and samples of the cars the HT guys have sent him over the years. All I can say is that the talent at HT is amazing! Thanks for sharing...I thoroughly enjoy every minute.

I too am now a proud owner of a Zilla Original. Thanks again, Bob! (see pic) Need to do a little modification on the tunnel though.

Scott, Thanks for the tip, but I have already contacted the slot tracks and 1:1, but they weren't interested. Might give it to one of my Ford Dealers if they would be interested.

Dimitri, your "Targa Florio" track is awesome and very well planned out. With the talent you demonstrated in your dioramas I can't wait to see what your Riverside track will look like when completed. WOW!

Thanks again guys for the nice comments!


----------



## martybauer31

Gorgeous track!!!! Next time I come to Vegas and if you still have that track, I'm inviting myself over! :wave:

Well..... ok, i'll ask first.... but i'd probably be leaving with a trailed pulling that thing out of there.


----------



## yankee_3b

martybauer31 said:


> Gorgeous track!!!! Next time I come to Vegas and if you still have that track, I'm inviting myself over! :wave:
> 
> Well..... ok, i'll ask first.... but i'd probably be leaving with a trailed pulling that thing out of there.


Come on down! I'll take good care of it!


----------



## demether

> Dimitri, your "Targa Florio" track is awesome and very well planned out. With the talent you demonstrated in your dioramas I can't wait to see what your Riverside track will look like when completed. WOW!



thank you

I hope to make the natural part of the scenery before this summer (grass, trees, etc... yes, grass and tree, because I'll make riverside...but located in south west of france, during a nice spring !  )


----------



## tjd241

Bill Hall said:


> How cool and thoughtful that you took a few of your/our cars with you for photo ops! PS: I think Nuther side swiped me in that turn....typical dirt trackin' bastage!


Ditto Bob... good show old boy :thumbsup:!!!.... nd

btw... Move over Rover er I'll run ya into the sticker bushes !!


----------



## Ogre

Yankee,
The picture of the woody entering the gentle slope, how did you make that track section?


----------



## bobhch

Yankee,

Hey you mean this PT Cruiser that belongs to Gingers parents. No we did not drive it with that Jasper Magna-Traction on the hood like that the whole time...just some of the time (NOT...Maybe if it was an older G-Plus with stronger mags). 

Win43 does this look familiar to you. PT on Dude!










This is the one that made it. Sorry Wes but, you got yours...










Yeah it was the perfect opurtunity to let Yankee see all the different Hobby Talk Members slot builds. Just got done taking them out of their little baggies and set them back in the display cases (don't worry they get taken out from time to time and run also!!).

Demether,

Yeah that is a nice track Dude! I raced Eldon 1/32 cars (and some other 1/32) just for a change up a few years back. They are almost all gone now but, 1/32 cars are fun to run. Never did 1/43 car & they look pretty neat also.

Can't wait to see your next project track build. 

I am such a slacker when it comes to working on the detail of Las Zillas Speedway. Those of you with done up track layouts pat yourselves on the back right now! 

Bob...Look out for that treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

Ogre said:


> Yankee,
> The picture of the woody entering the gentle slope, how did you make that track section?


The picture is deceiving. The section that the Woody is on is actually flat. The incline is too the left, it flattens out at the top and then back down a half section of country bridge hump track. Leading into the incline and out of the hump section are two AFX banked "S" turns. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## yankee_3b

bobhch said:


> Yankee,
> 
> Hey you mean this PT Cruiser that belongs to Gingers parents. No we did not drive it with that Jasper Magna-Traction on the hood like that the whole time...just some of the time (NOT...Maybe if it was an older G-Plus with stronger mags).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one! Nice hood ornament!


----------



## Peacefield

Crimnick said:


> Few tracks reach that level of model railroad realism in our small scale...
> 
> Peacefield raceway


Hey, Crimnick. I've been away from the hobby for a little while and trying to swing back into it and saw your comment. I appreciate your elevating me to the status of some of these other spectacular tracks. I hope to take some fresh pics soon for posting. Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Peacefield

Boy, Yankee, I think this was the first time I saw the pictuers of you track. What a spectacular job: the castle, the structure along the main straight, etc. I really like your roadside details: the post and rope fencing, warning signs, etc. Even the water culvert. All top notch.


----------



## Crimnick

Credit where credit is due...:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Whoa! This layout rocks! Ive had the castle idea in mind for quite a while when i have a house and can build a permanent layout. I think Im prolly gonna go for the haunted castle, graveyard, jump over a canyon, field full of zombies (complete with Ash and his chainsaw & boomstick), etc for a full tilt haunted highway effect...


----------



## yankee_3b

grungerockjeepe said:


> Whoa! This layout rocks! Ive had the castle idea in mind for quite a while when i have a house and can build a permanent layout. I think Im prolly gonna go for the haunted castle, graveyard, jump over a canyon, field full of zombies (complete with Ash and his chainsaw & boomstick), etc for a full tilt haunted highway effect...


Don't forget the BAT CAVE!

Peacefield: Coming from you, that means alot...your track is awesome! Can't wait to see the new pics!


----------



## rbrunne1

*Humps and custom cut turns*



yankee_3b said:


> ...humps and custom cut turns to create non- standard track radius turns. These turns have been spliced together and the connections wired and soldered to assure a solid connection.


Yankee - How did you make the humps and custom cut turns?

Thanks,

Bob B.


----------



## yankee_3b

rbrunne1 said:


> Yankee - How did you make the humps and custom cut turns?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob B.


The humps are just the old Aurora country bridge pieces. As for the custom cut pieces, I laid out as much of the track as I could with the standard pieces allowing for elevation changes because this will affect the angle of the cut. Then I secured all the standard pieces to the track base to prevent the track from shifting except for the end pieces. At this point I simply used the appropriate radius turns and/or straights, slipped it under the standard track end pieces and played with the track until the slot lines up perfectly. Then I scored the track cut line using the track end piece as a guide and cut the track with a fine hack saw blade. Now you have an exact piece to fill in the gap. Then cut the tabs off of the standard track piece ends where you will be joining the custom cut piece. Remove the two standard track end pieces that you are going to attach the custom cut piece to, flip them unside down and attach the three sections together. You can do this anyway you prefer. I simply cut plastic strips and super glued them across the joints. Then, to assure you get a solid connection, you need to connect the rails together by soldiering a wire from each rail on the one track section to the corresponding rail on the other track section. This eliminates having to solder the connections on the top surface. Then re-attach the three pieces, which are now (1), to the track base and you're ready to go. Pic #1 shows the non-standard gap and the other pic shows the track slipped underneath with the arrows pointing to where the cut needs to be made. This process can also be used to attach different types of track together if adaptor pieces are not available.

Now if you want to create a specific non-standard turn first you can do that, add additional non-standard turns as you go and then match it up at the end with one final non-standard section. 

If you have any more questions send me a PM and I'll try to answer them. Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great thinking on your part Yankee!! If the part doesn't exist, make it!! I am very much impressed with your track creation method!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Almost the same procedure was used to make this..










I didn't cut all the way through the track though. I've been meaning to throw a couple of these together but use a different technique to do it this time. The mill might make it easier to accomplish. I also have yet to investigate the possibility of making "track Goop" and utilizing styrene channel to hold the rails under the track.. So many projects.. so little ambition! :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh you betcha Ujoe!

Old track will cook right up. No worries on color match either. 

Each piece of track already has 2 90 degree edges one could use for angle gusseting. Using the score and snap technique it shouldnt be overly difficult. A coupla sacrificial hunks would supply you with enough materials to create yer gussets and the required goop for assembly.


----------



## resinmonger

Re-using track is so Green! We've all become tree huggers! :freak:


----------



## yankee_3b

slotcarman12078 said:


> Great thinking on your part Yankee!! If the part doesn't exist, make it!! I am very much impressed with your track creation method!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Almost the same procedure was used to make this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't cut all the way through the track though. I've been meaning to throw a couple of these together but use a different technique to do it this time. The mill might make it easier to accomplish. I also have yet to investigate the possibility of making "track Goop" and utilizing styrene channel to hold the rails under the track.. So many projects.. so little ambition! :tongue:



Never would have attempted that one. Looks great! Now that you brought it up and everyone is aware of it, you have to do it. I bet it will really look good. I have been toying with the idea of creating a working 2-lane pit lane like the original Aurora service turn-offs using existing stock track, but like you not enough ambition to really dig ino it, yet.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have pondered over pit lanes myself, as well as slightly more sweeping junction turnoffs. I have seen Faller 2 lane turnoffs once on the Bay, so I know they can be done. The biggest issue with them is being able to handle the high speed bypass consistantly. Especially the pit side lane having to deal with the slot crossing for the other lane... And if that isn't bad enough, crossing over the rails is trouble too..

As far as stock, I have about 150 9" curves and about the same 9" straights.. Guess I'll need a 55 gallon drum of Testors 3502.... Ok.. maybe not!! :lol: But, my RR Xing, and your compound curve/straight say one thing.. If you put your mind to it, and you can mentally visualize it, it can be done!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Necessity is the mother of invention. Tequila is the fuel! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## yankee_3b

*Kastleburg Raceway Demolition Has Begun!*

Just kidding, but I have started to re-route the track in one section too improve the overall speed of the track. 

The left side of the layout, up and around the quarry had caused too many fatal accidents and proved to be too difficult to negotiate the turns with the same flow as the rest of the track. Super G+, Turbos and SRT's got hung up on the hump because you could get enough speed around the 6" radius turn entering the hump. Even knowing the track, I only had about a 75% success rate. 

The quarry will be saved, but the back, left corner will be rounded off at a 30" radius to allow for a continuous backdrop to be added later. The change will eliminate the equivalent of 12-6" radius turns and 45" of straight away for a 15" curve and a five piece, slightly banked 12" radius carousel. The front straight will be lengthened about four inches. One custom cut piece of track will have to be fabricated to complete the circuit. The overall flow and speed of the circuit will be improved significantly. 

Attached is a picture of the section to be renovated before any demo has begun. Progress pictures to follow.


----------



## tjd241

*Dang!!*

.... I liked that section. Oh well.... The way you finished the layout the first time leaves no doubt that the remodel will be awesome. There's alot to be said for improving the flow of a track. My previous track had a certain hairpin that (while fun) did become a bit of a white elephant. Please do post pics as you move along. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## yankee_3b

The old blacktop has been removed and the blasting has been done to make way for the new route. The second pic shows the proposed new route. It will be fast and have a nice flow to it. It fit the existing terrain nicely and with minimal destruction to the existing landscaping.

ND - I will do my best to uphold the original standard of Kastleburg! Hopefully you won't even be able to remember the old route. That's my goal.


----------



## tjd241

That'll work. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## AfxToo

New landscaping opportunities!


----------



## yankee_3b

AfxToo said:


> New landscaping opportunities!


It made the decision a lot easier!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, we got track rebuilding all over the place!
Is this the slot car equivalent to spring cleaning?
Looks like a major improvement Yankee. :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## resinmonger

Yankee 3b, you could actually leave the old track outline on your table. Build it up to same level as the racing surface and then age it. It would look like an old section of road/track that is no longer used. I think it would look cool.


----------



## yankee_3b

resinmonger said:


> Yankee 3b, you could actually leave the old track outline on your table. Build it up to same level as the racing surface and then age it. It would look like an old section of road/track that is no longer used. I think it would look cool.


Interesting concept. I'll have to give that some serious consideration. Thanks!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

resinmonger said:


> Yankee 3b, you could actually leave the old track outline on your table. Build it up to same level as the racing surface and then age it. It would look like an old section of road/track that is no longer used. I think it would look cool.


Like the old banking at Monza.


----------



## resinmonger

Right on, Doba! Right on! You're reaching my vibe all the way across the Rockies and Mighty Plains, man! Must be the PBR!


----------



## AfxToo

Not sure if it would fit, but a small rural railroad station with a Tyrolean/Alpine flavor and a small section of track, passenger train (static), and passengers milling about, landing platform with cobblestone steps heading down to the raceway's ticket office, terraced hillside gardens, etc., may be interesting and might create an anchor to balance the castle on the other side. Perhaps too ambitious, but with the sizable castle on the other side you can do quite a bit on this side without unbalancing the overall look.


----------



## Bill Hall

Rail bus


----------



## yankee_3b

AfxToo said:


> Not sure if it would fit, but a small rural railroad station with a Tyrolean/Alpine flavor and a small section of track, passenger train (static), and passengers milling about, landing platform with cobblestone steps heading down to the raceway's ticket office, terraced hillside gardens, etc., may be interesting and might create an anchor to balance the castle on the other side. Perhaps too ambitious, but with the sizable castle on the other side you can do quite a bit on this side without unbalancing the overall look.


Great idea! I actually have been designing several other layouts and one of them is similar to Spa Francorchamps and it would have a section with railroad tracks running along a river to the Pro Patria Mine and a few other period buildings. It would require a larger platform, however. For now I don't want to get rid of the quarry and that would limit my space to incorporate the train station. I've had to sacrifice several elements as it is, i.e. paddock, grandstands, parking areas, etc., but your ideas would be great if I had the room. If I ever sell this thing, the next track will have these types of mini scenes with people incorporated into them. Your suggestions are very much appreciated.

Bill - A working rail bus...that would be awesome... kind of like Spa Katz-Ring?


----------



## resinmonger

You could call it the Future Area Rapid Transit.


----------



## Bill Hall

yankee_3b said:


> Great idea! I actually have been designing several other layouts and one of them is similar to Spa Francorchamps and it would have a section with railroad tracks running along a river to the Pro Patria Mine and a few other period buildings. It would require a larger platform, however. For now I don't want to get rid of the quarry and that would limit my space to incorporate the train station. I've had to sacrifice several elements as it is, i.e. paddock, grandstands, parking areas, etc., but your ideas would be great if I had the room. If I ever sell this thing, the next track will have these types of mini scenes with people incorporated into them. Your suggestions are very much appreciated.
> 
> Bill - A working rail bus...that would be awesome... kind of like Spa Katz-Ring?


Just popped into my head as your theme leans towards the euro scene. I'd browse the DC powered european HO train manufacturers. Over the years interest in scale train modeling exploded and there have been many examples produced. The motorized rail bus with a coupla additional coaches is pretty cool.










Here's a shot of a steam powered Marklin railbus. Too early a period for your spread unless you ran it on a museum/tourist route and this one runs on 3 rail AC....but....I present it with the thought that it may help get the wheels turning. A simple loop, with a siding, maybe two?... would allow two units to operate in different directions.

Keep in mind that if a loop is not possible one can go under table for a portion of it; if you wish to retain the loop feature. If not, a point to point set up is easily accomplished with old school reed switches/trigger magnet, a changeover relay, and a start delay. "Brawa" can provide most of the rigging. Search Brawa, Roco, or Fleischmann and see what comes for the actual rail buses or motorized coaches.

Good Luck!


----------



## yankee_3b

*Sleepless in Las Vegas!*

I'll never sleep again...with all these great ideas running through my head now, I'll be tossing a turning all night long planning new tracks to incorporate these ideas. It would be hard to fit the railbus into this layout without taking out the clubhouse and the trees in that area..not sure if I want to tackle that at this point. I have also rounded off the top left corner for the backdrop which has taken away some space as well. My other concern is that it would look out of place and that I just stuck it in there. If I could add a foot or two to the width of the platform in front of the straight away I could build grandstands, parking, a train station and run the tracks for the railbus to the landing platform, but I really don't have the space to add on at this point. 

If they only made N-Gauge slot cars. What do think, Bill. If anyone can do it, you surely can!

Here's a progress pic.


----------



## Bill Hall

*We'll need a fly by*

Yeah agreed! 

While your modeling skills are second to none I can see your reservations about cutting anything in. Your track plan is quite complex and utilizes virtually all of the available space. See the pic shot from the one end that reveals your entire layout. 

While they are fantastic, it's hard to visualize available space from the existing photos in your gallery. Any chance of you hanging from a light fixture and snapping a few pix? LOL!


----------



## bobhch

*Kastleburg Raceway Under construction...holy hanah!*

yankee,

Kastleburg Raceway is realy getting changed in that section you are digging up now. I know you are just doing this to have more track & landscaping fun. Before you know it the whole layout will be completly different by 2010. lol 

I hang out in Customs and General discusion to much and am going to start checking out these track layout forums more often. 

Tear it up man:thumbsup:

Bob...where are the orange and white cones and baracades?...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

*Progress Update!*

Well, I think it's coming along nicely, but I'll let you guys be the judge of that. I'm waiting for some concrete road material to make part of the old layout look like an abandoned strip of race track. Got to give props to Resinmonger for that. I've Attached some updated pictures of the progress and a pic of what I hope the abandoned track to look like when I'm finished. I also have to build and install the frame for the backdrop.


----------



## resinmonger

Yankee-3B - That is _*the look *_to go for. Adding some grass and/or weeds in some cracks like the picture would really kick the section up a notch or three!


----------



## Crimnick

Wow...looks GREAT...I wish I could do that....but the light benders we race would destroy that stuff in a heartbeat...


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

Nice seamless transplant!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking awesome Yankee!!!!! Eagerly awaiting the final pics!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gprice003

*Beautiful Track*

That by far is the most beautiful layout I've seen on this forum. I wish I had the room and the money to purchase it. Be patient, someone will be taking it off of your hands soon enough. I know it's going to be hard to see that track go. Good luck.


----------



## tjd241

*Looks great....*



yankee_3b said:


> Well, I think it's coming along nicely, but I'll let you guys be the judge of that.


How's it run?.... nd


----------



## yankee_3b

tjd241 said:


> How's it run?.... nd


Big improvement. Before it just didn't have a good flow like the rest of the track. The turn is made up of (5) 12" radius curves and is slightly banked. Stock Super G+ cars can run full throttle through the turn. Now I can keep the hammer down as soon as I exit the hairpin through to the end of the long staright giving me about 15 continuous feet at full throttle.


----------



## yankee_3b

*Need Your Valued Opinions!*

I just taped in the white lines on the track, but I'm not sure if I like it. I'm not sure it works on this type of track. Please let me know what you think. It's no big deal to remove the lines so don't hold back if you don't like it. Here some before and after pics. 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## vaBcHRog

I like it better without the white lines. MAybe some red/white on the tight curves and white lines around the pi area. Search the net for sone track photos. Regardless it is one mighty fine piece of modeling 

Roger Corrie


----------



## AfxToo

Looks good to me. It dresses up the track just a tad bit more. When you're starting with pristine it's hard to add more polish, but you have somehow managed to pull it off. Man, what a showpiece.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I like the lines. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Your call ultimately, but...*



yankee_3b said:


> I just taped in the white lines on the track, but I'm not sure if I like it.


Personally, I just couldn't do it on mine.... it looked like overkill. I was depicting an old school, small town, almost club-like venue and we didn't need no stinkin lines. My .02 is that yours is representative of much a larger and professional venue. I think the line-less look is still fantastic.... but I think the lines do fit and it looks good .... but somehow equally good without. SO... I'm wondering if you could somehow split the difference and leave it more natural in some of the backroad sections or perhaps even just a little less defined? nd


----------



## T-jetjim

I personally like the contrast added by the lines. It works really well on your lead into the pits. I vote - keep the lines.
Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm 50/50 on the lines Yankee. Would it be possible to thin the lines down to half size??? Might be the deciding factor. Now if you would add some Chevrolet and Bowtie billboards, oh man, that track would be a 11+ on a 1 to 10 scale!!! I likes it either way :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree with the thinning down the lines.. 1/8" = 1 ' on HO, 1/64th would be a little bit bigger.. Maybe the pictures accentuate them too much.. They do look a bit wide.. They look great, just a bit heavy.


----------



## Crimnick

Ditto...I like the lines....but they seem too wide for the scale...


----------



## yankee_3b

Thanks guys! I appreciate all the feedback. 

I would have too agree that the lines are too thick. It might look OK on a 4-laner, but a little too much for 2 lanes. I used the standard 1/8" lane marking tape. After looking at Jason Boye's "Portugal in a Play Room" I tought it might work, but he widened the lanes slightly and the F1 venue probably doesn't work for Kastelburg.

Does anyone know if they make 1/16" lane tape? That might be the ticket.

Thanks again for all your feedback...should have asked you guys first.


----------



## AfxToo

I assume that tape is really automotive pin striping tape made by 3M or a similar vendor. Here's an online source on 1/16" 3M pin striping tapes.

http://www.tcpglobal.com/3m/search.aspx?searchvalue=MMM+701
http://www.repaintsupply.com/pd_70101.cfm
http://www.pack-n-tape.com/cart/3m-70101-scotchcal-striping-tape-white-1-16-in-x-40-ft.html


----------



## yankee_3b

AfxToo said:


> I assume that tape is really automotive pin striping tape made by 3M or a similar vendor. Here's an online source on 1/16" 3M pin striping tapes.
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/3m/search.aspx?searchvalue=MMM+701
> http://www.repaintsupply.com/pd_70101.cfm
> http://www.pack-n-tape.com/cart/3m-70101-scotchcal-striping-tape-white-1-16-in-x-40-ft.html


Thanks for the links!


----------



## Crimnick

Yeah I think the 1/16th will be just right...:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I like the lines. And the curves, and the straights , and all the scenery, and.......


----------



## TomH

I like it better with lines. Don't know if the smaller ones will look better or not. The lines go with the super sano scenery. Be different if it had a junkyard, trailers and a few ********. It would look better without in that case. IMHO.


----------



## bobhch

Fletcher and I just want to come back and race on it again!!!! The 1/16th lines will probabaly do the trick.

That abandoned race strip idea is going to look...well abandoned & very Kewl man! Maybee an old Chevy race sign for Hilltop would send it right into the high 11's...............Screeeeeatch! LOL Randy is always pimping his bow-tie. 

Bob...zoom, zoom...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

bobhch said:


> Maybee an old Chevy race sign for Hilltop would send it right into the high 11's...............Screeeeeatch! LOL Randy is always pimping his bow-tie.


You couldn't go wrong with a _Jasper Powered _sign either! Or, an old bill board announcing the '55 Chevy might work!

Russ the Hutt...


----------



## yankee_3b

Still waiting for my concrete road material to come in so I can rap this renovation up...should be here soon. I'm thinking about having the abandoned road disappear into a tunnel with a no trespassing sign and chain link fence blocking the entrance.

Zoom-Zoom - You and Fletcher are welcome anytime...Fletcher can drop the hammer now!


----------



## Bill Hall

Put a mirror in the back of the blind tunnel... Expando-rama!


----------



## tjd241

*... the mirror downside though is....*



Bill Hall said:


> Put a mirror in the back of the blind tunnel... Expando-rama!



....There's always some big, dumb, out-of-scale-lookin, giant guy starin back at ya when ya peek into the tunnel!!!! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah placement angle is a consideration when using this old model railroad trick. "Down and away for a ball" or "up right and outta sight" is the correct procedure.....utherwise it's land of the giants with you in the lead role.


----------



## bobhch

*You are so beautifull to me, oooooh can't you see...*



Bill Hall said:


> Yeah placement angle is a consideration when using this old model railroad trick. "Down and away for a ball" or "up right and outta sight" is the correct procedure.....utherwise it's land of the giants with you in the lead role.


"U" in the lead roll. LOL that just struck me funny Bill :lol:


----------



## yankee_3b

Thought you guys might like to see the changes to Kastleburg.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Top notch as always - Looks frikkin awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

A few more pics. I also removed one of the hump tracks and replaced it with a gradual descending staright. The tracks flow is much better now. Also added some field grass to the pond area and a few more trees.


----------



## tjd241

It's gawjuss!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Your tracksets the chinning bar pretty high, Yankee. I'm more amazed every time I look at this thread or at the Racemasters site. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

One of the finest tracks I have ever laid eyes on. You changed it up so good, I can't even tell where the new grass is!!! Beautiful, Yankee!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

I'm drooling.... man you did awesome job on that! whew!!

Wes


----------



## Crimnick

Beautiful....this is one of my top ten favorite tracks!

I hope to one day have the room to do a landscaped track this nice...


----------



## slotnewbie69

my gawd!every time i set eyes on it i am flabbergasted by your craftsmanship!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

In a top 10 vote, I'm betting that one, would be the No.1 pick :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: Beautiful track!!! RM


----------



## Rolls

Breathtaking! I love your track. So artfully done. First time I saw it was on afxracing, which sent me googling to know more, and that's how I found HobbyTalk.


----------



## AfxToo

Nice! Just when we thought that you had "finished" you took it to an even higher level. The backdrop artwork looks awesome.


----------



## yankee_3b

Thanks guys! Your comments really mean a lot! 
Hope I get the chance to build another one some day.


----------



## kiwidave

Not only do you build stunning cars but that track must be one of the best(if not the best) I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## bobhch

Yes it does...WOW! Eye was lucky enough to see it LIVE and would love to check it out again next time we can make it to Vegas.

Yankee,

I love the Hoover Dam and still think it is very COOLl. When I tell people we have a detailed ho scaled Hoover Dam on our layout the reaction is always "REALY"!! I always tell them that a Super nice guy built it for us.

Bob...love the changes and background...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Found this thread in Land of the Lost....watch out for the Sleastack....aaaaaaaaaaaah*

Hey Yankee,

Anything NEW in the layout world of Kastleburg? 

Bob...this thread needed to get bumped back up to the top...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

bobhch said:


> Hey Yankee,
> 
> Anything NEW in the layout world of Kastleburg?
> 
> Bob...this thread needed to get bumped back up to the top...zilla


Nope, but thanks for asking. Still trying to sell it. What's going on with "Las Zillas", Bob?


----------



## Peacefield

The best just keeps getting better!

I'll apologize if it's already been discussed, but what are you using for your backdrops? And how are you attaching them to the table and getting them to stand?


----------



## yankee_3b

Peacefield said:


> The best just keeps getting better!
> 
> I'll apologize if it's already been discussed, but what are you using for your backdrops? And how are you attaching them to the table and getting them to stand?


I purchased the backdrop from "The Backdrop Warehouse" http://backdropwarehouse.com/indexbdwh.htm They have tutorials demonstrating several ways to mount the backdrop. Click on the installation tab. I have not permanently attached the backdrop, but intend to do so soon. I will build a frame, attach 1/8" masonite to the frame and then glue the backdrop to the masonite with rubber cement. The corner is cut at a 30" radius around the corner to eliminate the look of a corner and create a more realistic look. Once that is completed I'll secure the fame to the layout with screws.


----------



## bobhch

yankee_3b said:


> Nope, but thanks for asking. Still trying to sell it. What's going on with "Las Zillas", Bob?


Yankee,

Hopefully I can clear my bench of custom slot cars and get some layout build time this winter.

Bob...I want to have a fun raceway too...zilla


----------



## Crimnick

Frankly I'm shocked racemasters hasnt bought it off you yet yankee....it is after all the official pictorial backdrop for the website...


----------



## yankee_3b

Crimnick said:


> Frankly I'm shocked racemasters hasnt bought it off you yet yankee....it is after all the official pictorial backdrop for the website...


Thanks for the plug! I'd give him a good deal.


----------



## Yakboy

Just a quick question for yankee...what are the plastic barriers in front of the faller industrial fencing...amazing layout by the way..giving me lots of ideas


----------



## yankee_3b

Yakboy said:


> Just a quick question for yankee...what are the plastic barriers in front of the faller industrial fencing...amazing layout by the way..giving me lots of ideas


Those are Faller Crash Barriers. I doubled them up. Thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## fsmra

Kastleburg has been sold!

Oconomowoc Raceway has acquired Kastelburg and plans are being made now to ship the track in its entirety to Brads Tracks in Southern California, where Brad will replace the existing track and cork apron with a routed 2 lane Bowman Track. The track will then be trucked to Oconomowoc, WI where it will be wired for I/R sensors (using the existing bridge for the emitters), wired for individual lane power control/relays (for use with SlotTraks exclusive race to the line mode), wired for brakes and reversing switches.

Pictures will be posted when possible.

Oconomowoc Raceway plans to host a Co-operative Team race on Kastleburg, called the Kastleburg Cup. Check with the website, forums or facebook page for updates.

Thanks

Michael Block
www.thequarrel.com
www.slottrak.com
www.oconomowocraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hey Mike - that's pretty cool! Kastleburg is going to be real close by :thumbsup: can't wait to come & see it.


----------



## yankee_3b

fsmra said:


> Kastleburg has been sold!
> 
> Oconomowoc Raceway has acquired Kastelburg and plans are being made now to ship the track in its entirety to Brads Tracks in Southern California, where Brad will replace the existing track and cork apron with a routed 2 lane Bowman Track. The track will then be trucked to Oconomowoc, WI where it will be wired for I/R sensors (using the existing bridge for the emitters), wired for individual lane power control/relays (for use with SlotTraks exclusive race to the line mode), wired for brakes and reversing switches.
> 
> If I knew you could do all that I wouldn't have sold it!
> 
> All kidding aside I am very pleased that Kastleburg's future well-being will be in the hands a true professional that will appreciate it. It's also an honor to know that Brad Bowman will be adding his expert touch. Can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> Thanks Mike! I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## Bill Hall

The slot gods work in mysterious ways.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see it going to good hands!!! Just a little sad it wasn't coming here.  Congrats Mike, and good sale Yankee!!! You going to build another?


----------



## yankee_3b

[You going to build another?[/QUOTE]

Yup! I would like to have Brad Bowman rout the track and I'll take over from there. Hope he has the time to do it for me. I'm sure it will be at least several months though. It won't be as elaborate as Kastleburg, but hopefully just as interesting. I want to pay more attention to the racing aspect on this one. Hopefully I can put to use all the goods things you guys have taught me.


----------



## Crimnick

cool!....another win/win.....cant wait to see what you build next...please share build pics like you did with the curve revision...


----------



## bobhch

*Great news all around...*

Yankee this is great...you sold your Kastleburg track and now get to start on another one.

This should be good!!

Bob...oh boy...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bump for general purposes...


----------



## Thara01

Amazing Yankee, absolutely amazing


----------



## kognac

How did you get so much detail in the signs? Are those logos printed on vinyl? What did you use to make the actual signs? This thing is awesome!


----------



## Rolls

Bump for everyone’s inspiration.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

fsmra said:


> Kastleburg has been sold!
> 
> Oconomowoc Raceway has acquired Kastelburg and plans are being made now to ship the track in its entirety to Brads Tracks in Southern California, where Brad will replace the existing track and cork apron with a routed 2 lane Bowman Track. The track will then be trucked to Oconomowoc, WI where it will be wired for I/R sensors (using the existing bridge for the emitters), wired for individual lane power control/relays (for use with SlotTraks exclusive race to the line mode), wired for brakes and reversing switches.
> 
> Pictures will be posted when possible.
> 
> Oconomowoc Raceway plans to host a Co-operative Team race on Kastleburg, called the Kastleburg Cup. Check with the website, forums or facebook page for updates.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael Block
> www.thequarrel.com
> SlotTrak 15
> www.oconomowocraceway.com


Do you know the current status of the track layout @Rolls ? Neither of the links above are still active. :lurk5:


----------



## Rolls

Unfortunately, I don’t. I saw it mentioned on afxracing.com, but that might predate the sale. A little googling didn’t yield much, either. Some mention of the builder here, though: https://acar-foresthill.blogspot.com/2019/07/acar-sportscar-classics-h0-slotcar.html


----------

